# Macbook ne reconnait plus la batterie.



## onizuka212 (9 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

durant mon sejour a londres j'ai remarqué que mon macbook ne rechargeait plus la batterie. 

J'ai d'abord cru a un probleme de batterie ou d'adapteur magsafe, mais apres avoir fait un plusieurs test avec un autre macbook identique au mien a mon retour j'en suis a venu a la conclusion que c'etait le macbook qui etait en cause.


j'ai effectué un reset du SMU, PRAM et NVRAM sans succés.

quelqu'un a t'il une autre idée avant de devoir appeler Apple, car je ne suis plus en garantie. T_T

j'ai reinstallé Snow leopard et fait toutes les mise a jour en esperant que ca regle le probleme mais rien n'y change car dans informations systeme la batterie n'est pas reconnue ( sous Alimentation : Batterie installée NON. ) alors qu'il fonctionne avec la batterie en ce moment meme.


----------



## marctiger (10 Avril 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue. 

As-tu fais une réparation des permissions (depuis le DVD d'install) ?

Si non, commences par-là.

Ensuite, si c'est une batterie amovible, as-tu suivi ces instructions-ci ? :


Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur.
Déconnectez l&#8217;adaptateur  secteur MagSafe de l&#8217;ordinateur, s&#8217;il est connecté.
Retirez  la batterie.
Maintenez le bouton d&#8217;alimentation enfoncé  pendant 5 secondes.
Relâchez le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.
Replacez la batterie et rebranchez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe.
Appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation pour allumer l&#8217;ordinateur.
PS : Changes tes infos, on ne voit que Windows - XP ?


----------



## onizuka212 (10 Avril 2010)

Oui j'ai déja fait cette manipulation. 

concenant la reparation des permission, je ne sais pas comment faire.
je vais essayer de trouver. 

Merci de ta reponse en tout cas.


----------



## marctiger (11 Avril 2010)

Redémarres depuis ton DVD d'installation et une fois passé le choix de la langue (français je suppose ), regardes dans la barre des menus pour accéder à "*Utilitaire de Disque*", après cliques sur *SOS*, et ensuite sur "*Réparer les permissions*".

Et profites pendant que tu es dans cette fenêtre pour ensuite cliquer sur "*Vérifier le disque*', et *si un problème est détecté* sur "*Réparer le disque*" .

Reviens après dire le résultat.


----------



## onizuka212 (11 Avril 2010)

Merci, 

j'ai fait cette manip plusieurs fois mais sans succés. sous Windows XP la meme chose. 

Mon disque est tout neuf, donc je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la.


----------



## marctiger (11 Avril 2010)

Et "simplement" retirer l'adaptateur de la prise murale (et le connecteur du Mac aussi évidement), retirer la batterie et attendre quelques minutes, le temps de boire un coup (4/5) et rebrancher ensuite (mais sans le coup du Power 5 secondes) ?


----------



## onizuka212 (11 Avril 2010)

rebonjour, 

j'ai fait ce que tu m'as demandé en laissant reposer toute la nuit. mais rien n'y fait toujours cette satanée croix dans l'icone batterie. T_T


----------



## marctiger (11 Avril 2010)

Dans l'immédiat, fiche technique de Apple à voir :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/11490.html

mais je cherche encore...


----------



## onizuka212 (12 Avril 2010)

Merci Marctiger pour ton aide. 

c'est une croix noire avec le message "aucune batterie n'est disponible". 

J'ai rechargé ma batterie completement avec un autre macbook sans probleme. j'ai pu utiliser mon macbook avec meme si il ne la reconnait pas. 

je commence a desesperer.


----------



## marctiger (12 Avril 2010)

Et sur l'autre Mac, qu'indique la batterie, pleine, état ok... ?

Si ce n'est pas ton Mac qui est en cause (défaillance matérielle), mais je commence à douter, tentes la mise à jour Combo :

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1017?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

PS : de toute façon, laisses toujours ta machine branchée sur secteur, il n'y a aucun risque, au contraire.


----------



## onizuka212 (12 Avril 2010)

L'autre mac ne m'indique aucun probleme sur la batterie, lorsque celle ci est pleine il la recharge.
voyant magsafe rouge avec l'icone de charge a l'ecran. une fois pleine il passe au vert avec alimentation secteur. fonctionnement tout a fait normal. 

pour les mises a jour combo, je ne suis pas sur de la version que j'ai, mais j'ai fait toute les mise jours disponible.

je commence moi aussi a penser a un probleme materiel au niveau du mac.
je me retrouve avec un macbook de bureau >_<.


----------



## marctiger (12 Avril 2010)

Ici je propose la Combo, parce-que dans bien des cas cela résout une série de problèmes, la Combo reprend toutes les mises à jour successives, y compris celles de sécurité, et fichiers "oubliés".

Et parce-que une mise à jour intermédiaire cause parfois soucis.

De plus même si elle est "lourde" tout ce poids ne s'ajoute pas au Système, elle ne fait que placer/remplacer ce qui est nécessaire.

Et tu verras sur le Forum que c'est souvent conseillé dans des cas bien divers.


----------



## onizuka212 (13 Avril 2010)

Salut ! 

j'ai fait la mise a jour combo comme tu me l'as conseillé, j'ai ensuite refait un reset SMU et PRAM et NVRAM ( alt+pomme+p+r au demarrage )

mais rien n'y fait mon mac ne veut plus de sa batterie T_T


----------



## marctiger (13 Avril 2010)

Là je ne vois rien d'autre... c'est ton Mac, mais quoi ? Faudra le mettre en révision.

Sauf si un avis divergeant arrivait, mais moi je suis à court d'idée, disque à remplacer ou... ?


----------



## onizuka212 (14 Avril 2010)

c'est un macbook que j'ai acheté il y a deux an a un particulier qui finalement n'aimait pas MAC OS X ( va savor pourquoi ? )

du coup je n'ai pas de facture et n'est plus sous garantie. le Disque dur est neuf, je lavais acheté recemment pour installer snow leopard. 

Je suis aussi a court d'idée et ne trouve rien de nouveau sur les forums. 

Merci de ton aide en tout cas 

J'hesite a l'emmener a un apple store, peur du prix de reparation T_T


----------



## marctiger (14 Avril 2010)

Je te comprends pour l'hésitation, je ne sais de combien serait le devis juste pour savoir de quoi il retourne.

Si la réparation ne coûte pas cher (et que tu le fais réparer), tu ne payeras pas ton devis, mais sinon je crois que l'argent reste dans leur poche.


----------



## onizuka212 (14 Avril 2010)

de plus j'ai peur que le fait de ne pas fournir de preuve d'achat me pose probleme.

je vais essayer de me renseigner avant toute demarche . merci encore


----------



## marctiger (15 Avril 2010)

De rien, bonne chance et tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## golak (22 Avril 2010)

exactement les mêmes symptômes il y a quelques mois (macbook pro 2gz intel - mac os 10.4.11), j'avais changé la batterie et ca refonctionnait mais aujourd'hui c'est reparti !!! horrible !!!


----------



## onizuka212 (3 Mai 2010)

Saluuut !! je reviens vous donner des nouvelles.. 

il est vrai que j'avais laissé de coté ce probleme, me suis dit aller quand j'aurai du temps j'ouvrirai mon mac pour nettoyer vu qu'il avait pris l'eau ( j'etais aussi curieux de voir a quoi cela ressemble a l'interieur.)

mais aujourd'hui apres un weekend complet sans l'utiliser et allumé (de vendredi soir a dimanche soir )  je viens de m'apercevoir que il reconnait ma batterie sans probleme. 

elle est actuellement en train de charger, et fonctionne sans probleme.

pourtant je n'ai fait aucune mise a jour depuis mon dernier post


----------



## Rekordz (11 Août 2015)

Salut à tous, 
J'ai connu se probleme,
La solution : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295


----------

